# My new Tub to use my soaps in



## Bama (Jun 17, 2011)

We just did a remodel. I don't even have towel racks up yet or rugs but am loving this tub. I have already enjoyed a soak and used some of my wonderful soap and it was all I had dreamed of.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow! You're bathroom looks huge! I'm jealous of the size and what a great tub. I'd love to have a big tub to soak in like yours.


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 18, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that tub!  I have an old clawfoot tub that was my grandfather's.  The feet are missing and it needs to be refinished, but all the prices I've received from refinishing companies are a bit on the high side :-(

So it's one project that I've had to put off, being dirt poor and all.


----------



## Relle (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovely bathroom, I'm not usually a yellow person, but that looks so bright and welcoming.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jun 18, 2011)

I love clawfoot baths, and your bathroom looks wonderful


----------



## Deda (Jun 18, 2011)

Swoon. Love. Jealous.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 18, 2011)

Fabulous!

The first house my hubby and I rented ... an old school house in Mosgiel, New Zealand ... had a bath that looked identical, although not in as good condition as your one.  It was outstanding to chill in!

Enjoy your new bath ... and your new bathroom!


----------



## heyjude (Jun 18, 2011)

Love the tub. Very pretty room!  8)


----------



## Bama (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you. It has been a long time coming. The tub is 72 inches long so my DH can soak too. he is 6'5 so we need a long one.  I bought it from Vintage tubs online. Free Shipping. They have package deals with the hardware included. It was less expensive than buying locally or buying and refinishing a old one. I did my research. It is cast iron so holds the heat well. After I saw a double slipper clawfoot tub by this company installed on a design show on HGTV and they highly recommended the company and said feet come balanced I decided to use them. They were very helpful when I talked to them on the phone making all my decisions.

Relle thanks. I never like yellow much but I got my inspiration from a cottage bathroom a designer did on Houzz photos. They had bead board and black and white tile and yellow. 
We have lived in this old house for nearly 10 years and I haven't had the bathroom finished. The shower was like a cave.  I opened it up and added a bench. We worked hard tearing out the old tile in the shower. 
We have never had anything but a piece of carpaet on the floor. We spent 7 thousand redoing. and we are loving it. We now have door to close the bathroom and a closet door.
My husband wants me to get some kind of shelving to display soap in here.  I didn't take a pic but my favorite thing beside the tub is my Chandelier with some bling and a dimmer switch so it is like a candlelight bath.


----------



## Bama (Jun 18, 2011)

Chandelier


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, I love it!  I have tub envy.


----------



## JackiK (Jun 18, 2011)

You guys did a masterful job on that bathroom.  Next to the kitchen, that's the most important room in a house for me.  May you have many years enjoying it.


----------



## ewenique (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like an elegant bath to relax in with some luxurious soap to wash your troubles away!


----------



## eshell (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow! Such great character!!!!! . . . . I'm so jealous!


----------



## Bama (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you. Yall are all welcome to come an take a bath.  Hopefully some towel racks this week before more company comes for a week.


----------



## cinta (Jun 20, 2011)

oooohhhh woooooowwwww...beautiful!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 20, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jun 20, 2011)

love the white wainscoting! And the tub is fabulous!


----------



## maya (Jun 21, 2011)

that is gorgeous!


----------



## dcornett (Jul 2, 2011)

Ooooh! I love, love love those old clawfoot tubs...I too am just a little envious.


----------



## Mune (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree!! I love your bathroom. I would not have picked the color scheme but it worked out wonderfully. I have had that type of shower before and miss it tremendously. The clawfoot tub is a dream of mine!!! I am jealous!


----------



## Bama (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you. We are loving this bathroom. The Tub is fabulous. It looks like I will have to order a tub caddy online as I can't find one locally. My grandchildren are here and they love taking a tub bath and using the soaps I make. Last nite was Orange Blossom.

I ordered the Tub from Vintage Tubs and the deliver to your door free shippingl. They have great package deals which include all the hard ware. Very helpful company when you talk to them. Helped me decide whether to get the plumbing on the rim or the wall of the tub. I went for the rim so I could get more water depth.
BTW the color scheme idea I got off Houzz. It is a designer website with pics. I just put a search in for clawfoot tub bathrooms and saw one with a black and white tile floor and beadboard and I made it my own.


----------



## DMCC (Jul 16, 2011)

Love your bathroom!  Everything so pretty.


----------

